# Touch pad mylar



## markk (Oct 29, 2016)

I got some touch pad mylar from cell phones. It is different from keyboards so I wanted to make sure of what it was. They are thick and firm like tin and look like chrome plate. There are also some thin ones like on a keyboard but they are also very shiny like chrome. 
thanks


----------



## bemate (Oct 31, 2016)

Pictures would be nice. Are they gold or silver-plated? I have some of these as well, so interested to see what to do with them.


----------



## markk (Nov 4, 2016)

The ones on left are a light pink color that looks kind of like cad plating only pink and are hard metal.
the ones on right are shinier than they look in pic . They look just like silver solder. Also hard metal.


Could not get the pics to show up


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 4, 2016)

markk said:


> Could not get the pics to show up


Take a look at Attaching Images or Files, Working with Attachments.

Dave


----------



## markk (Nov 16, 2016)

forgot all about posting this question. Lots on my mind lately.
On a second look I see that they are mostly the same . The pink looking ones I was looking at the underside of them, the side curved in like a bowl, on the top side they all look like solder color only shiny which I guess is silver.
I have always just tossed them in the trash. Never thought it was silver . Tossed probably fifty from old keyboards in trash. Probably would have tossed them even if knowing they were silver since I consider silver to be be a waste of time to recover. I guess if you had a large amount of it to recover it might be worth the effort.


----------



## markk (Nov 25, 2016)

Something else I would like to know is about where the silver is . Is it actually just plated on the metal disc that just pops off the plastic or is that disc solid silver? also are the traces on a keyboard made of silver?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 26, 2016)

Who knows....
Unless you post a picture of specific thing nobody will have any idea.


----------

